# Parelli Games



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

These are literally the games that saved my life! If you want to know how just let me know!

First 4 Parelli Games! at One True Media - share slideshows, slide shows, MySpace slideshows, MySpace codes, free video sharing, video montages.

Anyone who is a parelli follower please give me a critique. Were just beginers haa


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

HAF, I think you and Chance look awesome! I already told you the things I saw in AIM, but I still think you two have gone soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo far! You two look amazing hehe! Can't wait to see how far you two will go! I'm sure you'll go extremely far!!!!!!


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, I can't critique because I don't know what to look for. But, what was the first song playing on the vid?


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

wanderlust-- the song is called Amazing -- Im not sure who its by though.

Jenny- THANKS !!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

r u serious no one has anything to say :[


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

> r u serious no one has anything to say :[


I think it's because most of us really don't agree with the whole Parelli thing.


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

I would like to try the parelli thing with Sally, but i have herd that some parelli people dont diciplin their horses enough and just let them de whatever they want. 
I would still like to try some of the games though.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Sally:: You could just steal some of Parelli's methods/games/whatever and still discipline your horse. 

I am a thief from like...everyone haha.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wanderlust - The song is Amazing by Janelle
Other than that HAF - I don't know much about the Parelli games but it looks like you are having fun, so that's good!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone. YOu would be sooooo suprised how much parelli does get after there horses its just with out the whips and hard smacks. But it does get results. Chance use to be soo stubborn and WOULDNT move no matter how much u swung that rope in her face and the clip hit her chin but it got her annoyed and she stepped away from it and it all stop and shes like WHOA how did i do that haha so now were up to hardy even moving the rope sometimes! I use to be COMPLETELY against parelli but I figured out how it works and im getting majo results! 

Accually in the video my energy was down SOO Much so we were both lazy that day. But yesterday I was hyper and ready and she was running with me and leading and playfull shaking her head.. it can get pretty fun! Ill have to get new and better videos when i have time!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

SallyBaby said:


> I would like to try the parelli thing with Sally, but i have herd that some parelli people dont diciplin their horses enough and just let them de whatever they , want.
> I would still like to try some of the games though.


Oh, I definately discipline Sonny if he needs to be. But I don't discipline by kicking him, hitting him with a whip, or hitting them without giving them enough time to correct their actions (called phases...phase one would be asking gentle phase two would be a tiny bit more pressure, phase three would be more pressure, and phase four would be alot of pressure....but not as much as most people use to discipline their horse.).
I have had so many problems with my horse, and doing Parelli has fixed them.

Rustic: Thanks for the name lol I was wondering also who it was also


----------

